# Rocky's not feeling well...



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

His tummy hasn't be right the last few days, barely eating and this morning he threw up yellow liquid, bile? I gave him a tiny bit of boiled chicken mixed with his food last night and ate a little. Other than that, the last few days he barely ate at all. Wonder what's going on with my Rockstar? Just when he was eating so well and gaining, this happens. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Dianne I'm sorry to hear Rocky is not feeling well. Hopefully it will pass and he will be back to normal.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww my sweet rocky has tummy troubles  im praying he gets better soon .. did he have anything new to eat ?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope so, too, Diane. Poor Rocky. Give him a kiss from Auntie April and here's a hug for you!!:grouphug: I hope he feels better, soon...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He did eat a little tiny bit of chicken breast jerky on Saturday, trying to get him to eat something. He only likes it cut up into tiny pieces. But he didn't eat much at all.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you April...he wuvs his Auntie April so he will love a kiss from you, I'm sure that will help!:thumbsup:



aprilb said:


> I hope so, too, Diane. Poor Rocky. Give him a kiss from Auntie April and here's a hug for you!!:grouphug: I hope he feels better, soon...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Mary...how is Liberty feeling these days? How do you like being in the states again? 



mary-anderson said:


> Dianne I'm sorry to hear Rocky is not feeling well. Hopefully it will pass and he will be back to normal.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

sorry to hear that Rocky isn't feeling well. hope his will regain his appetite soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - poor Rocky. What's up Rockstar? I know that Tyler goes thru little spurts of not eating much. Just happens for a few days and then he's back to his old self but I worry every time. He doesn't throw up though, but I think I've read that when their tummies are empty sometimes you'll get that. I hope he starts to feel better. Is your vet open to a call to see if they have any ideas? Sending prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When any of my dogs have thrown up my solution is ALWAYS starvation for 24 hours NOT FROM WATER just food----then slowly add---that means VERY slowly----l tsp. every hr. for first 24 hrs. after the fast. It usually does the trick. I would call the vet if this is on-going or a reoccurrence. 
Get well Buddy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well he just threw up a little more now. That makes three times! He won't even take a treat from me...He seems fine, but I hear his tummy making noises. I can call the Vet, but usually all they say is bring him in and the doc can check him out. He was just there on the 28th for a rabies shot. Could this have anything to do with it?



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - poor Rocky. What's up Rockstar? I know that Tyler goes thru little spurts of not eating much. Just happens for a few days and then he's back to his old self but I worry every time. He doesn't throw up though, but I think I've read that when their tummies are empty sometimes you'll get that. I hope he starts to feel better. Is your vet open to a call to see if they have any ideas? Sending prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How was he before the rabies shot & directly there-after?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Vet*

Rocky's tummy is making noises:blink:, so I called his vet and he said to give him 10mg of Pepcid twice a day. I hope that works! He also said it would not have anything to do with the rabies shot given to him on the 28th. He had a good appetiite a few days ago. The Vet offered to see him today, but I thought trying the Pepcid first may be best. Thanks for all your concern for my boy...oh there he goes, barking at the birds! He can't be too sick! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky's tummy is making noises:blink:, so I called his vet and he said to give him 10mg of Pepcid twice a day. I hope that works! He also said it would not have anything to do with the rabies shot given to him on the 28th. He had a good appetiite a few days ago. The Vet offered to see him today, but I thought trying the Pepcid first may be best. Thanks for all your concern for my boy...oh there he goes, barking at the birds! He can't be too sick! :HistericalSmiley:


I'm so sorry Rocky is not feeling well. Just a question on the Pepcid though - are you sure you're supposed to give him the whole 10 mg pill twice a day? Just asking because Bailey has had to be on Pepcid before too, but his dosage was 1/4 of the 10 mg pill twice a day (the vet said I could go up to 1/2 pill twice a day but not more). Bailey's around 12 pounds. 

Hope Rocky feels better!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would not try to get him to eat today. Is it possible he ate something that didn't agree with him? My vet has prescribed Pepcid AC for my Malts before. I'm not sure of the dosage but it comes in a 10mg tablet, and I think 1/4 of a tablet would be okay..but you still may want to ask the vet for the right dosage for Rocky, as it is based on weight. Let him have water only today. Tomorrow, if he is not throwing up, I would try a tiny amount of something bland(like boiled chicken & rice). If he keeps it down, you can give a little more. You did say something about giving him jerky. It's possible it may have upset his system... I don't give mine jerky. Tomorrow, you will have a better idea of how he is.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry baby Rocky is not feeling well..Pepsid works for Baci hopefully it will do the same for Rocky..Another suggestion we have had more problems before i started to home-cook for Baci..i did a combo of a few different recipes from our forum home-cooking. For him it took different combo's ..


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Also Dianne - not sure if anyone has already mentioned this, but I would make sure Rocky stays hydrated. If he's not drinking enough water, you could use a dropper or syringe to squirt some in his mouth every hour or so.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you spoke to the vet, Dianne. If you brought him in he'd probably check Rocky over and then tell you to give him Pepcid. I'm thinking you need to check the dosage again with the vet too...just call back and say you wanted to make sure it was the whole pill. I would think less since Rocky's not that big. Hoping this works. They worry the life out of us don't they?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...hope he feels beter soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

poor baby , let us know how he does on the pepcid , and hoping he feels better , i also think it could have been the jerky , sometimes like us humans things dont sit well in their tummies ..


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Poor Rockstar, hope your tummy feels better soon!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I always have a bottle of Ginger/Mint from Animal Essentials on hand. The minute there is any yellow foamies, vomitting or tummy gurgles, I give it to them. So far it has worked really quickly on mine. I don't know if I gave Callie a bit too much Fish Oil last night with dinner or if she got into something in the yard. It's dark out there at night and hard to keep track of all 3 to make sure they aren't eating something out of the yard. ::yuck!:: Anyway, she got up in the middle of the night with diarrhea. It was still formed but very soft. She got up 4 times with it. I didn't want to feed her anything to mix pumpkin in and she wouldn't eat just the pumpkin. So I tried the Ginger/Mint and darned it it didn't help. It could have been just a coincidence since it isn't marketed for help with diarrhea. More for tummy upsets. But it worked.  She's acting fine today.

How's Rocky since taking the Pepcid?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks Mary...how is Liberty feeling these days? How do you like being in the states again?


Liberty is just ok, she went back to the vet today because she hardly eats. They put her on new meds to help with her appetite. She too takes a 1/4 tablet of pepcid ac everyday. I love being back in the states!!! I have been so busy I've hardly had a chance to be on SM. Praying for your little Rocky.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh poor Rocky, I hope he starts to feel better real soon. Hugz:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sorry Rocky isn't feeling good- poor guy. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH, no...I didn't mean 10 mg...so sorry, I typed it wrong. I meant 1/4 of a 10 mg. tablet twice a day, just like you said. Sorry for the confusion. He only took a little of it and fought me on the rest. What a stubborn man! His tummy did stop gurgling but he's still not eating.



Bailey&Me said:


> I'm so sorry Rocky is not feeling well. Just a question on the Pepcid though - are you sure you're supposed to give him the whole 10 mg pill twice a day? Just asking because Bailey has had to be on Pepcid before too, but his dosage was 1/4 of the 10 mg pill twice a day (the vet said I could go up to 1/2 pill twice a day but not more). Bailey's around 12 pounds.
> 
> Hope Rocky feels better!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal, so sorry little miss Callie is having the runs. Poor baby! :wub: It is dark in my backyard too and I can't see what he's getting into either, his nose is always down on the ground sniffing. So far the Pepcid got his tummy to settle down, I meant to say Vet said to give him 1/4 of a 10mg. tablet twice a day. I hope I didn't confuse anyone! I hate that he's not eating...it is driving me nuts!!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I hope Callie is feeling better soon!!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I always have a bottle of Ginger/Mint from Animal Essentials on hand. The minute there is any yellow foamies, vomitting or tummy gurgles, I give it to them. So far it has worked really quickly on mine. I don't know if I gave Callie a bit too much Fish Oil last night with dinner or if she got into something in the yard. It's dark out there at night and hard to keep track of all 3 to make sure they aren't eating something out of the yard. ::yuck!:: Anyway, she got up in the middle of the night with diarrhea. It was still formed but very soft. She got up 4 times with it. I didn't want to feed her anything to mix pumpkin in and she wouldn't eat just the pumpkin. So I tried the Ginger/Mint and darned it it didn't help. It could have been just a coincidence since it isn't marketed for help with diarrhea. More for tummy upsets. But it worked.  She's acting fine today.
> 
> How's Rocky since taking the Pepcid?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awww, poor Liberty...it's driving me nuts that Rocky hasn't eaten anything in a couple of days! What did they give her for that? I'm so glad you are happy back in the states. I'm sure you have lots to do to get yourself all settled. Best of luck!



mary-anderson said:


> Liberty is just ok, she went back to the vet today because she hardly eats. They put her on new meds to help with her appetite. She too takes a 1/4 tablet of pepcid ac everyday. I love being back in the states!!! I have been so busy I've hardly had a chance to be on SM. Praying for your little Rocky.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> Oh poor Rocky, I hope he starts to feel better real soon. Hugz:sLo_grouphug3:


Thank you...I think his tummy settled down a bit, but he's still not eating a thing!



jpupart said:


> I'm sorry Rocky isn't feeling good- poor guy. Hope he feels better soon!


Thanks so much!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Poor Rocky-boo.  I hate it that the fluffs are sick again.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

When my malt has thrown up yellow bile in the past I have tried to always figure out what triggered it and this is what I think has happened in our situation. 
1. She hasn't eaten a bedtime snack and must be sugar related so now i always give her a small doggie biscuit 1-2 hours before bed.
2. She has eaten way to fast
3. Some ingredient in her food could be the reason
4. New treats or New food

Hope that helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OH, no...I didn't mean 10 mg...so sorry, I typed it wrong. I meant 1/4 of a 10 mg. tablet twice a day, just like you said. Sorry for the confusion. He only took a little of it and fought me on the rest. What a stubborn man! His tummy did stop gurgling but he's still not eating.


Oh good...that dosage sounds about right  I just wanted to make sure because the whole 10 mg pill sounded like a lot for such a little guy! 

As Crystal mentioned, the AE ginger mint tonic is good to have handy in these type of situations. I use it for Bailey and it helps him a lot. Do you know if any of your local stores carry it? 

Has Rocky eaten absolutely nothing for the past 3 days? Oh my. Hopefully the pepcid will help him today and he will feel better enough to eat something tomorrow. As others have said, give him some boiled chicken, maybe a bit of rice...bland stuff...and a little bit at a time. Hopefully he will keep it down and you can gradually increase the amount.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i sure hope rocky is doing a bit better and that he ate something , praying for ur lil boy


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> When any of my dogs have thrown up my solution is ALWAYS starvation for 24 hours NOT FROM WATER just food----then slowly add---that means VERY slowly----l tsp. every hr. for first 24 hrs. after the fast. It usually does the trick. I would call the vet if this is on-going or a reoccurrence.
> Get well Buddy!



So sorry to hear that Rocky is feeling a little sick. I would do the same as Sandi recommends - starve for 24 hours to see if whatever he might have eaten passes and then slowly introduce food again. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

*sorry*

Im so sorry to hear rocky is not well I just went through my little Luna being ill with tummy problems i feel your concern , mine was dx with intestinal bug she is recovering slowly so godbless your rocky and try not to worry , i know its harder said then done but this week we just went through it ....

godbless rocky

Anna


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your posts. After giving Rocky the Pepcid, I noticed the noises coming from his tummy stopped. He slept it off for a while and then when I was cooking dinner tonite he came into the kitchen just like every night to see what I was cooking. I then knew he was hungry! I just could not let him go to bed hungry tonite... So I gave him a TINY bit of boiled chicken in a tiny bit of broth. He finished it! So I think he's feeling better. I am not giving him treats or anything else till tomorrow, then I will feed him his kibble. I do hope whatever it was it is gone for good. :drinkup: Thanks Friends!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear Rocky is feeling better!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh goodie , he seems to be on the road to recovery. pls let us know how he does , still praying for rocky to b 100 % better


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Good to hear that Rocky is doing a bit better- hopefully he is on his way to a quick recovery now!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That's our Rockstar!:wub: Hey Rocky, :you rock:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - good to hear that Rocky was feeling better last night. :chili::chili: Go slow and easy and I'm sure he'll do fine. Tell him I can relate -- I had dinner out last night and had a bad GERD event going :angry: (that all started with taking Actonel and Fosamax and I keep having episodes tho I've been off them for some time now). So uncomfortable.:w00t:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great to hear this!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is always a good idea to have one can of ID Hills diet prescription food in the cupboard---at least in Europe (not sure about US) it contains electrolytes, is low fat, highly digestible protein. If you have starved for 24 hrs. you can space this between any other meds. prescribed---l tsp. at a time---meaning giving up to 3-4 tsp. AM and 3-4 tsp. PM. Within 3 days you should begin to see a positive result.
This gave me slow, but positive results when Kitzel poisoned himself recently. He was able eventually to stop all signs of stress to his system & heal miraculously. I was not keen on trying the ID since he is a "home-cooked" kinda' guy---but it worked!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> It is always a good idea to have one can of ID Hills diet prescription food in the cupboard---at least in Europe (not sure about US) it contains electrolytes, is low fat, highly digestible protein. If you have starved for 24 hrs. you can space this between any other meds. prescribed---l tsp. at a time---meaning giving up to 3-4 tsp. AM and 3-4 tsp. PM. Within 3 days you should begin to see a positive result.
> This gave me slow, but positive results when Kitzel poisoned himself recently. He was able eventually to stop all signs of stress to his system & heal miraculously. I was not keen on trying the ID since he is a "home-cooked" kinda' guy---but it worked!


GREAT ADVICE ABOUT HAVING A CAN OF THIS FOOD JUST IN CASE :thumbsup:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just checking on Rocky and I am so glad to hear his appetite is back and he is feeling better.:wub:
Jenna


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Just saw this thread. So happy Rocky is feeling better!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Am just reading this. Sorry that Rocky wasnt his 100% but i am glad that he is doing better :wub: i hooe it continues with him.
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks all...he's been slowly eating, but not much. He seems fine otherwise. He won't touch his Wellness kibble. He will only eat a little bit of boiled chicken and he's been keeping that down. But my husband noticed him belching or gagging like he will throw up right before I got home last night.:blink: I noticed that too before he got sick. I haven't seen him do it after I gave him the boiled chicken. This morning he refuses to eat his kibble, so he's only been eating chicken once a day. OH and I gave him a little sweet potato last night and he ate it all too.

What dog food is mostly chicken and sweet potato I wonder...he would eat that! By giving him homecooked chicken and sweet potato, I'm worried he's not getting all he should be getting in his diet.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

At least he's eating something. I think if all he ate long-term was chicken and sweet potato then yeah, that would be a problem. But for now his system is recovering and he is eating what he feels he is able to. Just listen to him and your vet and keep loving him!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks all...he's been slowly eating, but not much. He seems fine otherwise. He won't touch his Wellness kibble. He will only eat a little bit of boiled chicken and he's been keeping that down. But my husband noticed him belching or gagging like he will throw up right before I got home last night.:blink: I noticed that too before he got sick. I haven't seen him do it after I gave him the boiled chicken. This morning he refuses to eat his kibble, so he's only been eating chicken once a day. OH and I gave him a little sweet potato last night and he ate it all too.
> 
> What dog food is mostly chicken and sweet potato I wonder...he would eat that! By giving him homecooked chicken and sweet potato, I'm worried he's not getting all he should be getting in his diet.


I think it's fine to give him just the chicken and sweet potato for now if he will eat it and is keeping it down. When he is feeling completely better and his tummy is healed up, you can try introducing the Wellness kibble back in to his diet. However, if you want something more complete thats still good for a sensitive tummy, you could try a limited ingredient canned diet. I have Bailey on Addicition Duck and Sweet Potato canned food...its basically just those two ingredients, plus all the vitamins to make it a complete diet. I know Lisa recently started London on California Natural canned food because of her sensitive tummy. So canned may be something to look in to. I believe Wellness makes some "simple solutions" food that comes in canned too, if you want to check that out. In my opinion, canned is healthier than kibble anyways, so it would be fine to keep him on this long term if you wanted to.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, don't know what that is? Is that like Pedialite here?



edelweiss said:


> It is always a good idea to have one can of ID Hills diet prescription food in the cupboard---at least in Europe (not sure about US) it contains electrolytes, is low fat, highly digestible protein. If you have starved for 24 hrs. you can space this between any other meds. prescribed---l tsp. at a time---meaning giving up to 3-4 tsp. AM and 3-4 tsp. PM. Within 3 days you should begin to see a positive result.
> This gave me slow, but positive results when Kitzel poisoned himself recently. He was able eventually to stop all signs of stress to his system & heal miraculously. I was not keen on trying the ID since he is a "home-cooked" kinda' guy---but it worked!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Nida, can I get that in Petco? I also didn't know that canned was healthier. I will go get some today!



Bailey&Me said:


> I think it's fine to give him just the chicken and sweet potato for now if he will eat it and is keeping it down. When he is feeling completely better and his tummy is healed up, you can try introducing the Wellness kibble back in to his diet. However, if you want something more complete thats still good for a sensitive tummy, you could try a limited ingredient canned diet. I have Bailey on Addicition Duck and Sweet Potato canned food...its basically just those two ingredients, plus all the vitamins to make it a complete diet. I know Lisa recently started London on California Natural canned food because of her sensitive tummy. So canned may be something to look in to. I believe Wellness makes some "simple solutions" food that comes in canned too, if you want to check that out. In my opinion, canned is healthier than kibble anyways, so it would be fine to keep him on this long term if you wanted to.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Checking in on Rocky, he is in my thoughts and prayers(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Dianne, its a prescription only. I have 2 cans here. Would you like me to send them to you?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Nida, can I get that in Petco? I also didn't know that canned was healthier. I will go get some today!


Dianne, I think Petco does sell the Wellness Simple Solutions canned food...it comes in 3 flavors: lamb, duck or salmon with rice (no chicken though): Wellness Simple Solutions Canned Dog Food at PETCO

Also, Natural Balance has limited ingredient canned food as well - and they do have a chicken & sweet potato one you could try, since you already know Rocky likes those ingredients:
Natural Balance Canned Dog Food - Natural Dog Food from PETCO.com

I am definitely not an expert in nutrition, but from what I have read so far, it seems to me that canned food is better than kibble for most dogs because it's less processed and contains more moisture. I remember someone posted an article (by Dr. Becker??) about this a while back too. There are some recent threads about canned diets that have more info if you are interested. Bailey has done well with his canned food for the past couple of months that he's been on it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i sure hope rocky starts feeling better . let us know how he does w the canned food.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue I get the same thing and it is down right painful. I often get it after taking my vitamins or pills. I opted out of Fosamax and Actonel for those reasons. Now there is a injection you can get once a year. I am going to ask my doctor about it. Feel better!:tender:



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - good to hear that Rocky was feeling better last night. :chili::chili: Go slow and easy and I'm sure he'll do fine. Tell him I can relate -- I had dinner out last night and had a bad GERD event going :angry: (that all started with taking Actonel and Fosamax and I keep having episodes tho I've been off them for some time now). So uncomfortable.:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue I get the same thing and it is down right painful. I often get it after taking my vitamins or pills. I opted out of Fosamax and Actonel for those reasons. Now there is a injection you can get once a year. I am going to ask my doctor about it. Feel better!:tender:


( Didn't mean to hijack - Have been mulling over other choices. The once a year infusion is Reclast but I'm afraid of taking something that's made to be in my system for a whole year. My gyno just gave me Atelvia - a pill that you take after eating that's not supposed to cause GERD. Ask your doc about it too. I need to find out from a specialist more about it. )
Hoping Rocky feels better. Tyler only ate wet food and then home cooking. I do like that there's a lot of moisture in both.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I don't know how on earth I missed this thread. OMG -- poor Rocky and poor you. I do hope that he's feeling better. 

I feed Wellness canned because it is made with human grade ingredients. It comes in chicken and sweet potato, duck and sweet potato, lamb and sweet potato, white fish and sweet potato, turkey and sweet potato, and I use all of these and rotate for the girls.

I had been feeding Dr. Harvey's but with all the travelling I've been doing because of Jerry, I went back to canned (at least for the time being).

The girls are doing well on the Wellness canned and I buy it at PetSmart (but Petco carries it too). It runs about $2.00 - $2.60 a can, but for just little Rocky, it would be fine.

Sending lots and lots of prayers that this special boy is feeling much better soon.

Give him hugs from his Awntie Lynn.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Lynn, it's so good to hear from you, I miss you. I went out today and bought Rocky the Wellness Chicken and Sweet Potato. He ate a little of it. He had some tummy growling today, but it went away quickly. Maybe he's hungry and he doesn't know it!:HistericalSmiley:
I hope Jerry is ok...email me and let me know what's going on. Love you and Rocky sooo loves his Awntie Lynn!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- I don't know how on earth I missed this thread. OMG -- poor Rocky and poor you. I do hope that he's feeling better.
> 
> I feed Wellness canned because it is made with human grade ingredients. It comes in chicken and sweet potato, duck and sweet potato, lamb and sweet potato, white fish and sweet potato, turkey and sweet potato, and I use all of these and rotate for the girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks all...he's been slowly eating, but not much. He seems fine otherwise. He won't touch his Wellness kibble. He will only eat a little bit of boiled chicken and he's been keeping that down. But my husband noticed him belching or gagging like he will throw up right before I got home last night.:blink: I noticed that too before he got sick. I haven't seen him do it after I gave him the boiled chicken. This morning he refuses to eat his kibble, so he's only been eating chicken once a day. OH and I gave him a little sweet potato last night and he ate it all too.
> 
> What dog food is mostly chicken and sweet potato I wonder...he would eat that! By giving him homecooked chicken and sweet potato, I'm worried he's not getting all he should be getting in his diet.


Weruva canned food has excellent "just chicken' varieties. I buy their Grandma's chicken soup which contains white breast antibiotic free chicken in a light gravy and then I buy the baby food jars of sweet potatoes to mix together and VOILA...chicken with sweet potatoes. Welcome to Weruva


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH wow, they look good enough for me!:HistericalSmiley:How much is a can? We do have places here that sell it I see. thanks...btw, he didn't eat the Wellness can of chicken and sweet potatoes tonight. Guess he's used to the real stuff now! Oh boy, am I in trouble.:blink:



poochie2 said:


> Weruva canned food has excellent "just chicken' varieties. I buy their Grandma's chicken soup which contains white breast antibiotic free chicken in a light gravy and then I buy the baby food jars of sweet potatoes to mix together and VOILA...chicken with sweet potatoes. Welcome to Weruva


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OH wow, they look good enough for me!:HistericalSmiley:How much is a can? We do have places here that sell it I see. thanks...btw, he didn't eat the Wellness can of chicken and sweet potatoes tonight. Guess he's used to the real stuff now! Oh boy, am I in trouble.:blink:[/QUOTEWeruva and Natures' Variety is he only canned food that does not bother her system. Merrick and Wellness cans make her vommitt and I have no idea why.
> I live in Canada and I pay $3.49 a can of Weruva but the can is jam packed with white meat . The can gives me about 4-6 feedings..so about 2-3 days worth closer to 3 days though.
> I have to warn my kids not to touch the Weruva because I store the food in a plastic container in the fridge and it DOES NOT look like regular canned food looks like yummy shredded chicken:HistericalSmiley:I bet Rocky would love this food . I used to have the pickiest malt in the world....you may recall my previous threads but not anymore, now I just feed Weruva and Now small breed kibble.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's funny...it's interesting to see how we all do different things to get our picky eaters to eat! I also bought the kibble Natural Balance today, because he was eating the Natural Balance Duck and Potato (almost finished the bag and stopped eating it when he got sick) I bought the Chicken formula NB today and wouldn't you know he ate that!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Kelly that is so sweet of you. I think he's fine now, thank you so much.



missiek said:


> Dianne, its a prescription only. I have 2 cans here. Would you like me to send them to you?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So glad to hear Rocky is feeling better. I bet Mommy is too!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> That's funny...it's interesting to see how we all do different things to get our picky eaters to eat! I also bought the kibble Natural Balance today, because he was eating the Natural Balance Duck and Potato (almost finished the bag and stopped eating it when he got sick) I bought the Chicken formula NB today and wouldn't you know he ate that!


 
Rocky has trained you well, Diane!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so glad Rocky is doing better!!!!  Its so sad and stressful to see our little fluffs so ill.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

you caught that didn't you!



aprilb said:


> Rocky has trained you well, Diane!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Kelly!!! Yes it is...I was so worried about him I didn't go out an entire day just to keep an eye on him.



missiek said:


> I am so glad Rocky is doing better!!!!  Its so sad and stressful to see our little fluffs so ill.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Kerry, yes I feel so relieved!



KAG said:


> So glad to hear Rocky is feeling better. I bet Mommy is too!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy rocky is better!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Liza...he's still a picky eater and drives me crazy, but at least he is not vomiting anymore and is eating some. How's Dolce's eating habits? I think I may have spoiled this little boy...THINK? :HistericalSmiley:



uniquelovdolce said:


> so happy rocky is better!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rocky - spoiled???? NO WAY!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

